# For anyone on a budget of under £3000...



## africaqueen

Hi ladies.
I got married in dec last yr on a tight budget of £2500 for everything, and we had a beautiful wedding so thought id share some tips with u all as i planned our wedding down to every detail:winkwink:

Invites- i bought these from ebay and got them as cards personalised with a a little motif. They cost around £15:thumbup:

Order of service- we got these printed up by a local printer for £50 and they were lovely and a nice reminder for ppl of your special day.

Dress- i got my gorgeous red dress from ebay for under £100 made to measure from china and it was amazing! got my veil and tiara from ebay too and my dimante jewellery from the market.

Bridesmaids- i got from ebay, all diff dresses, due to each maid being diff shape and all in black. I added gold scarves from the market and they added their own hairbands/bags etc that co-ordinated.

DH- got his suit online for under £100 and it was perfect fit. Told groomsmen to wear black suits and we bought them red bow ties and cummerbands.

cake- we bought 3 tier sponge from m&s and i decorated it with gold ribbon and pearls with little fairy lights and a hand made bride and groom ontop.

Reception- we got the function room of our local pub free of charge and it was a lovely big room. we paid caters around £450 all in for a buffet hot and cold thru the day and night and also some african dishes and we bought cava and took that with us to the room for the toast.

Decoration- i used red and white table clothes, candles, gold star sprays and some balloons for the decor and i bought artifical red flowers and put them in little vases with glittery paper in the glasses. Really nice effect:thumbup:

Entertainment- we paid £250 for a dj that did all day and nite and inc a singer for the evening do.

Cars- we had 1 car for£180 it was a lovely white daimler and the driver did 3 drops at the church as it was so close to reception for this price so only needed one car.

There are other lil things i added to the day but wanted to show the main points. We had a wonderfull day and it didnt break the bank.

We even had the bridal suite in a 4 star hotel for the night. We never managed a honeymoon but we asked guests for travel vouchers as gifts and we managed 2 seperate hotel breaks after xmas with them.

Hope u all have lovely wedding days and any questions, plz ask xxx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Thats intresting to hear you say about your made to measure dress from ebay (china) i have been looking on there & they do some lovely ones

Cant believe how cheap they are able to make them for - you were really happy with it, it was what you expected


----------



## Sovereign

Glad you had such a lovely day babe x


----------



## africaqueen

chelseaharvey said:


> Thats intresting to hear you say about your made to measure dress from ebay (china) i have been looking on there & they do some lovely ones
> 
> Cant believe how cheap they are able to make them for - you were really happy with it, it was what you expected

Yes it was more stunning than i imagined to be honest. I knew i was taking a chance ordering from overseas online, but it arrived in perfect condition and was truly beautiful. You give them your exact measurements and they start making the dress. They keep in touch with u too. Took around 2-3wks to arrive from when i ordered it 

Also another thing i did for our wedding was make my own favors. 
I bought lots of gold organza lil bags from ebay and lots of mini love heart sweets, sugared alomonds and celebration sweets and i filled them. They were lovely and went down well and cost a fraction of the price of ready made favors. Also as there were a lot of children at our wedding, we bough big sweet jars and tons of different sweets from poundland and filled them up and i got pink stripey sweet bags and little shovels and the kids helped themselves like a little sweet shop, which was a nice touch:thumbup:

Anything else, anyone wants to knw, please just ask or pm me xxx


----------



## Becky123

Thanx for that.
I got my made to measure wedding dress from ebay from china aswell and it is so well made


----------

